# Mal was Neues?!



## Apek (7. Juli 2014)

Ich kann mich noch entsinnen, dass als das kommende Command & Conquer (alias Generals 2) in der Versenkung verschwand (auf die Vorgeschichte mag ich jetzt nicht tiefgründig eingehen alà der Weg vom Full-Retail Titel hin zum Free-2-Play Modell) hieß es auf der entsprechenden Website von Victory Games bzw. Electronic Arts, dass man sich bereithalten solle für Neuigkeiten, die in bälde auftauchen würden. Ein paar Wochen wartete ich gespannt, doch nichts kam. Ich verlor letztendlich ein wenig das Interesse. Bei meiner Planung für den diesjährigen Gamescombesuch fiel mir mein Anspielen der C&C Alpha auf der Messe wieder ein und somit meine Begierde nach neuen Informationen. Also wie sieht's aus liebe C&C Freunde in der Community, ist jemand inzwischen auf etwas Neues gestoßen, hat Gerüchte gehört oder gar irgendwo Insiderinfos  aufgeschnappt?


----------



## imdv (7. Juli 2014)

C&C Generals 2 wurde leider eingestampft. Es wird also nichtmehr veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Apek (7. Juli 2014)

Soweit war ich auch bereits. Steht so auch in meinem Anfangspost. Mir ging es ja drum, ob jemand was Neues weiß, also ob die Entwicklung vielleicht in eine andere Richtung weitergeführt wird, oder ein neuer Teil oder sonstige Verwertung des Materials geplant ist.


----------



## Sueff81 (16. Juli 2014)

Glaub mir, es vergeht keine Woche in der ich nicht auf CnC-Inside.de - Nachrichten nachschaue. Aber leider nichts, nicht mal Gerüchte. 
Für mich war Generals 2 die letzte Strategiehoffnung nachdem Civ 5 leider nur Civ 4 light war und keinen funktionierenden Multiplayer Modus bot, Anno leider in der Zukunft gelandet ist und Sim City nach ein paar Stunden keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat. Zock jetzt halt weiterhin Zero Hour, Civ 4 und Anno 1701/1404 und hoffe, dass mal wieder nen guter Nachfolger erscheint.


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juli 2014)

Schade

Das wusst ich net


----------



## Likos (15. Januar 2015)

Grey Goo


----------



## Apek (19. Januar 2016)

Gut, Grey Goo ist nun auch schon wieder eine Weile her.
Nach einem Jahr erlaube ich mir mal den Staub vom Thread zu posten und wiederhole mich:
Weiß irgendjemand etwas neues oder hat ein Gerücht aufgeschnappt o.ä.? Veilleicht auch ein paar Infos, die man nicht sofort findet, wenn man "command and conquer" googelt?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Januar 2016)

Apek schrieb:


> Gut, Grey Goo ist nun auch schon wieder eine Weile her.
> Nach einem Jahr erlaube ich mir mal den Staub vom Thread zu posten und wiederhole mich:
> Weiß irgendjemand etwas neues oder hat ein Gerücht aufgeschnappt o.ä.? Veilleicht auch ein paar Infos, die man nicht sofort findet, wenn man "command and conquer" googelt?



Nein dazu gibt es nichts Neues und wird es auch nichts geben bis auf einschlägigen Seiten für entsprechende " Gerüchte" was zu hören ist.
Ich bezweifle aber das in absehbarer Zeit (in den nässten Jahren) etwas zu C&C zu hören sein wird, nachdem Generals 2 eingestellt wurde.
Dagegen spricht schon EA bisherige Politik was Spielemarken angeht die geflopt sind und das ist C&C im Grunde mit Tiberium Twighlight und Generals 2. Da konzentriert man sich bei EA dann doch lieber auf "lukrative" Marken wie The Sims, Battlefield & Battlefront, die sich dem Durchschnittsspieler besser unterschieben lassen und lässt die "gefloppten" Marken in der Versenkung verschwinden.


----------



## zapfihu (13. Juli 2016)

Ich habe bislang nichts weiter gehört und finde es einfach nur schade, dass bei EA nur noch auf die Cash-cows gesetzt wird.

Generals 2 sah zumindest vielversprechend aus. Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass man bei EA ja des öfteren mit Enttäuschungen rechnen muss.


----------



## Apek (16. August 2016)

Ja, das ist wahr. Hatte vor 3 (oder waren's 4) Jahren die Chance Generals 2 auf der Gamescom anzuspielen.
War, dafür dass es noch nicht die endgültige Version war, recht vielversprechen. Schien mir jedenfalls mehr C&C drin zu stecken als in Tiberian Twiligt (da konnte ich mich bis heute noch nicht ganz durchquälen.

Aber um in Sinne dieses Threads zu handeln: Hat jemand was Neues parat? Gerüchte, Hörensagen oder gar was handfestes?


----------



## horgota (22. August 2016)

Muss ja gestehen C&C Generals war zwar einerseits kein "echtes" C&C mehr aber es hat einfach irre viel Spaß gemacht es zu spielen. Sei es die Missionen, das einfache Gefecht, die Generalsherausforderung oder im Multiplayer. 
Für mich eines der besten Spiele überhaupt, fun pur. 

Die Nachricht von Generals 2 hat mich ja erst aufhören lassen, ist aber mit der ankündigung das es ein Browsergame werden soll ordentlich gedämpft worden. Das Einstapfen hat mich daher nicht weiter gekümmert. Fand auch alles nach Generals nicht mehr so prickelnd.

Schade drum, neues hab ich bisher nicht gehört und es scheint auch nichts neues zu geben. 
Wenn dann hoffe ich das es als eigenständiges Spiel kommt und am besten gleich im Generals Universum spielt. Die Alarmstufe Rot Reihe war auch gut, mit dem Tiberium Universum kann ich nur sehr begrenzt was anfangen.


----------



## Apek (21. Juni 2017)

Wie sieht's denn aus, hat jemand mal was neues aufgeschnappt?

Ich hoffe ja spätestens 2019 auf ein Anniversary HD Remake von Tiberian Sun. Ich wette, dass die ganzen zotigen Filmaufnahmen der Zwischensequenzen irgendwo analog auf Band liegen. Das ganze voll gepatcht, auf aktuellem Windows lauffähig, direkt mit Feuersturm in einem Paket und mit Full-HD. Ein Traum. (Zumindest für mich)


----------



## guss (27. Juni 2017)

Kürzlich habe ich noch mal CnC Generals Zero Hour gespielt. Mir war vorher gar nicht bewusst, dass man es wieder online spielen kann. Es läuft derzeit meiner Ansicht nach besser als jemals zuvor und es kam auch mal wieder ein neuer Community Patch heraus. Für mich ist es noch immer ein geniales Multiplayer Strategiespiel. Der einzige Wehrmutstropfen für mich ist, dass ich online nicht mehr den Hauch einer Chance habe. Die 200 Leute, die noch online sind, scheinen mir alle Profis zu sein 
Statt selbst zu zocken, schaue ich mir daher öfter mal einen shoutcast an


----------

